# Pics from my trip to East Africa



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just got back on Saturday night. It was an awsome trip! I saw soooo much wildlife. Here are a few pics...okay a lot lol

Here's a link to my full set of pics

http://s550.photobucket.com/albums/ii419/DanielBme/Africa%20Overland%202009/?albumview=grid


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and a few more...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and a few more...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*WOW*!!! Beautiful photos!
What camera and lens?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,


Good to have oyu back! The pictures are Awesome man!
Beamer missed Brando and Bogart!!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a Nikon D80 with an 18-70 and 70-300 vr. It was horrible trying to switch lenses. It was sooo dusty so I mostly had my 70-300 vr on.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I highly recommend a trip like this. We slept in the Serengeti in tents. No guards. We could hear lions roaring and hyenas laughing.

On the Ngorongoro Crater where we made our campsite, zebras and elephants just walked between our tents eating the grass. I snapped a pic of the zebra but not the elephant as we didn't want to startle it.

We found two female lions with about 5 cubs eating a fresh kill. I'll never forget the sounds the cubs were making while eating and playing. We were about 5-10ft away.

In Hells Gate, a Baboon jumped out from the trees above and landed about 20ft away from us. He then started to run towards us. He was huge! He stopped in front of us maybe 3ft away looked at us, then walked right past us. We were so shocked we all froze. But I put my hand on my camera and without aiming snagged a few pics which came out a bit blurry. Then when he was further away I lifted my camera and got some got shots as he ran away.

It truly was a once in a lifetime experience...unless of course I go back


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow!! Incredible photos! I spent quite a while looking at each one. I love the one just of a tree by the road! And, the animals!

Welcome back!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

OH MY GRAVY
So many people are making me want to go to AFRICA!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I took lots of pics of trees...and birds too. The trees are very unique. I took about 3,000 pics but will whittle it down to about 300.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely AMAZING!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Daniel!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! Gorgeous pictures! Daniel fill us in on more details...How did this trip come about for you (may have missed this way back when) were you with a group? was anyone with you who knew what to do if the animals got to close? 

feel free to post more...they are incredible...where were brando and boggie while you were gone?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I went with GAP Adventures. It was a small group of 8. We had a guide, a cook and a driver. We camped for the whole trip except the first night. Well during game drives you are in a jeep so it's pretty safe. But when tenting in the public places, well you certainly don't want to go out at night to the bathroom. When I did, flash the area with light and make sure there are no eyes looking back at you. Then just step a foot away from your tent and go quick lol

My mom came for one week and took care of Bogart and Brando. Then the second week my friend came over with her dog and took care of all 3. They were certainly happy to see me. I think they licked the skin off my face just about.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Daniel - all I can say is...Wow, wow, wow....WOW!!! What amazing pictures. Thanks soooo much for sharing. If I though I might want to go, now I REALLY want to go.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know what the deal is lately, but I have had two other sets of friends have awesome Africa trips, and then of course Melissa's trip and now Daniel.....everyone has such awesome shots.... I think Africa is going to have to get on the travel agenda. Africa and Maui.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Daniel, WONDERFUL pics. I love elephants so much, I always get teary eyed when I see them. I adore that booty shot of momma and baby elephant, any more elephant pics to come?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

wow.
wow.
gorgeous.
glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amazingly AWESOME shots, Daniel!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Daniel, WONDERFUL pics. I love elephants so much, I always get teary eyed when I see them. I adore that booty shot of momma and baby elephant, any more elephant pics to come?


Here you go. Elephants are my fav too. I took tons of pics of them but they didn't come out too well since the sun was in our direct path across from them. We couldn't get around them. I may have to touch those ones up a bit.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

the BABIES!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*!!!THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous !!! That will be a trip you will always remember. Amazing !!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

sweet ass pics man. nice to "hav" ya back!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maryam, elephants are my favorite animal too.

you elephant lovers need to read the book "Modoc," it's not well written, but it's an INCREDIBLE story!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i love the baby!!! what a great adventure.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome pictures!!! Thanks so much for sharing.

One of my all time fav books is: Water for Elephants 
Unforgettable.

I just got back from Peru and am SO PO-ed at myself for not taking my Nikon. What was I thinking? The pictures from my Olympus were just okay and then it went missing on the final day so I "lost" some of the best shots. Africa is definately in my near future.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

These pictures are better than the ones you see in National Geographic magazine!
Amazing!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Incredible..*

Which of the GAP tours did you take, there are so many. Absolutely incredible photos...so much wildlife.
I love the photos of the children too.

Wow.

Tell us more...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, fabulous pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Daniel, the photos are gorgeous! Please show & tell more! I, too, love the elephants and the first one with mother & baby is my favorite. I'm sure you must have some good stories!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are amazing! I love the mommy and baby elephant and would have wanted to bring them home. Sounds like you had a wonderful time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW!!! Those are incredible photos. It must have been awe inspiring to see all those magnificent animals in their natural habitat.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a trip of a lifetime!
Great pics-


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How amazing. My favorite is the mommy and baby elephant walking down the road together- just adorable.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW! The pictures are awesome!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

GREAT GREAT PHOTOS...WENT THERE IN 1976- wish I had a camera like yours...
Keep posting and welcome home

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome pictures. I've always wanted to go on a safari. Someday...


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Beautiful shots!
My favorites are the first two.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! I love the lions the best. My first job out of high school was working for an Amex travel office. I used to type itineraries for trips and my favorite was always the safaris.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amazing shots, Daniel!! Hubby and I were sitting here ooohing and aahhing over them. Great eye and great camera!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. I have quite a few photos but some of them need to be touched up. The ones that generally came out the worst were the elephant ones. They always seemed to be in the wrong place, directly in front of the sun. Most of the skies in the pictures were blown out so I am trying to fix them up a bit as I plan on putting my fav 200 into a coffee book for my home. 

I also got a leapard sleeping iin a tree but he's hard to see. Then there's the hyena running around with the head of a something (possible a gazelle).


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Daniel, those pictures are just awesome! I think I'd have to put a cathater in at night because I'm not leaving my tent! 
I'm just in awe of the pictures and would love to hear more about the trip!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Amy,
There is another elephant book too, same deal, not well written, but a cool story....I cannot think of the name of it! It's about the actual, original Marlboro man and this baby elephant that came to live with him, etc. 
Dawna


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES.
I am speechless ~ and if you knew me you would know it takes something amazing to shut me up!!
What a trip that must have been.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

A M A Z I N G photos!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those photos are fabulous Daniel.:clap2:
It sounds and looks like a trip of a lifetime.

I love all your pictures!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jammies said:


> I think I'd have to put a cathater in at night because I'm not leaving my tent!


Haha . . . I was thinking the same thing . . . I could not leave the tent after that description of the eyes! Maybe a porta-potty? LOL

Daniel, thanks for sharing . . . what an incredible adventure! We have close friends who have lived all over Africa always begging us to come. The are now in Uganda . . . hmmmmm . . . .


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I would love go to Uganda to see the Gorillas. That's definitely on the list.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Amazing...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow those are some amazing shots. I can't believe all those flamingos. It must have been such an awesome trip.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow..those photo's are absolutely amazing! You are one H*** of a photographer...glad you enjoyed the trip..now Africa's on my list of places to visit


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Daniel:

Great pictures and Thank You so much for sharing-I keep telling hubby that we need to go back to Africa-we went to Kenya in 2006 and I wanted to go back as soon as I got home. The wildlife is amazing-the country is vast-we saw all the big five except the leopard-so that means I should go back just to see them. One afternoon I was in the room and trying to take a nap-looked at the window to see the monkeys looking in at me-guess they thought it was about time they got to watch people like we watch them.

Thank You again for some amazing pictures and refreshing some great memories.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Awesome pictures!!! Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> One of my all time fav books is: Water for Elephants
> Unforgettable."
> ...


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Stunning...the Pink Flamingoes shot is perfectly captured.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Pictures of a lifetime! Share more of your experiences while living in the wild with us.....please?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Care to share any more pics, Daniel? :boink:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Still trying to choose the photos for my coffee book. It's taking far longer than I had anticipated.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Added a link on the first page to my full photobucket site.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The pictueres are AMAZING, the colors, the clarity, just beautiful! 


Just a quick story...

One of my biggest fears (that has caused me nightmares since I was a child) are lions (and black jaguars). There is a very old movie called Savage harvest that is about lions eating people in Africa during a drout. I watched it once that my mom left me with my sister and I have been terrified every since.
Although I have taken it upon myself to study big cats (more than normal people would), I would never bring myself anywhere near them. 

And I love the picture of the females eyeing the water bufalos...I wonder if the pride was big enough to even try taking down one bufalo...hmmm


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The Buffalo were a herd of about 70 and the lions did not dare attack. They ended up leaving the waterhole to the Buffalo.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - Daniel, *awesome* pics. Are you sure you didn't buy them from some gift shop - like the old ViewMaster disks you could buy on vacation?????? :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Anne, I remember those view master disks!!! ound:

I'm off to see more pics.......


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow you are some terrific photographer. These are such great shots. Thank you for sharing the whole album. I love the elephants. Those Cheetahs look so majestic.


----------

